# Madone SL



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there guys.

The local bike shop has the following to offer me, I need some advice.

06 Trek Madone 55 built over onto a Project One Madone SL frameset. I decided rather to go with a SL frameset over the aero Madone. The project one colour scheme I am interested in is either "Plata Negra" or the new Lance Armstrong 7 paint scheme rumoured to be available. If anyone has some pics of these please post them here for me to see. I am also considering changing the Bontrager Race Lite wheelset to a Race X Lite wheelset for around $300, anyone ahve any thought's and if it is a worthwhile upgrade. I think the Madone 55 is a good deal considering you get a full DA groupset. The LBS will only charge me for the P1 paint job as they sell the aero and sl Madone framesets for the same price.

Suggestions and some piccies please.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Roastie, unfortunately I have no clue what you are asking.

1) Are you interested in the Madone 5.5 or the Madone SL (5.2 or 5.9 ?)
2) Which one is the P1 paint job, the 5.5 or the SL?
3) The 5.5 comes with full DA group, as does a 5.9 SL, the 5.2 comes with Ultegra, but with any of those frames, if a P1, you can specify build group.
4) Stick with the Race Lite wheels. Use the $300 to up the saddle and get some decent pedals. Chances are you will use either wheel set as trainers and spring for a higher end wheelset in the future.

peace
zac


----------



## jnwarner0 (Oct 4, 2005)

*5.9 madone SL*

My Sl was shipped Tuesday and is suppose to be here wed. I opted to have the new Mavic kysrium ES used. It cost me only 350 for this change plus the king headset and a fazik saddle arione. My confusion is when it comes do I keep the compact or have them switch out and go for the double. I like the look of the SL versus the fin on the regular madone.


----------



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok Zac let me try again.

I want to take the Madone 55, strip all of the parts and build it over onto a Madone SL frameset. The Madone 55 is the same price as the Ultegra 52 so its a way better deal. The SL frameset that Im going to use to put all of the 55 parts onto is the one I want in a P1 paint scheme.

Madone 55 - all parts + Madone SL frameset + race x lite wheelset = Almost a Madone 5.9 only 35% cheaper.

The shop will only charge me for the P1 paint job, as they sell the SL and normal madone framesets at the same price.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Roastie said:


> Ok Zac let me try again.
> 
> I want to take the Madone 55, strip all of the parts and build it over onto a Madone SL frameset. The Madone 55 is the same price as the Ultegra 52 so its a way better deal. The SL frameset that Im going to use to put all of the 55 parts onto is the one I want in a P1 paint scheme.
> 
> ...



Oh, go for the SL no question. WOW you found a shop that will swap out and up the component group for no charge. With that set up you bike will be in the 15 lb catagory. Good Luck with it!

zac

PS I still wouldn't bother with the wheelset though.


----------



## Bob1010 (Aug 17, 2003)

zac said:


> Oh, go for the SL no question. WOW you found a shop that will swap out and up the component group for no charge. With that set up you bike will be in the 15 lb catagory. Good Luck with it!
> 
> zac
> 
> PS I still wouldn't bother with the wheelset though.



I think he is talking about the 5.5 which is the Madone 5.2 with Dura Ace.......


----------

